

SAP must pay Oracle $1.3 billion - ry0ohki
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101124/ap_on_hi_te/us_oracle_sap

======
iwr
1\. The HP CEO, Mark Hurd was forced to resign by his board.

2\. Larry Ellison welcomes Hurd to join as co-CEO of Oracle.

3\. HP sues Hurd for supposedly breaking the time-limited non-compete clause
in his severance deal.

4\. Ellison promises retribution.

5\. HP's new CEO becomes Leo Apotheker, former SAP CEO.

6\. Oracle's new target becomes SAP.

7\. SAP is saddled with a lawsuit, Ellison "estimates" damages to $5bn.

8\. SAP gets to pay $1.3bn.

So in conclusion: Ellison & Hurd didn't get their blood from HP, but are happy
to settle for a cool billion from a third party.

